# Two parrot cages (with branches, toys, metal bowls) for sale - excellent condition



## Jon Swan (Feb 4, 2010)

Two parrot cages (with branches, toys, metal bowls) for sale - excellent condition. Detailed advert and photos in the Avian Classifieds. Link to advert below:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...o-parrot-cages-branches-toys.html#post9477055


----------



## Jon Swan (Feb 4, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Jon Swan (Feb 4, 2010)

Green cage sold. Grey one with all the equipment it comes with is still up for grabs. £60.


----------



## Jon Swan (Feb 4, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Jon Swan (Feb 4, 2010)

Both sold!


----------

